# General > Recipes >  Crowdie

## Kenn

Can any one give me the recipe for making this? What sort of milk do I need to use?

----------


## golach

> Can any one give me the recipe for making this? What sort of milk do I need to use?


Lizz I think you need real milk, the un-pasteurised kind

----------


## Buttercup

> Can any one give me the recipe for making this? What sort of milk do I need to use?


The milk has to be unpasteurised. It just doesn't work with the stuff we get today.  :Frown:  Gone are the days of a fresh batch of crowdie to which the "top of the milk" was added. Instead we have to buy it (when you can find somewhere that sells it) in those tiny tubs with hardly enough for a couple of "pieces" in them. 
Come to think of it gone is "the top of the milk" too - you fairly miss it for the porridge!

----------


## Kenn

I can get the milk, but need to know how you make it.

----------


## golach

Lizz
does this help
http://origin-www.britishcouncil.org...page?id=729411

----------


## stewart4364

Mackays Halkirk sell crowdie -- it is absolutely wonderful, far better than your other soft cheeses which are all usuallly fairly bland. They also occasionally sell home made butter -- you should also try their home made baking, flour, treacle, bere scones, pancakes and many other scrumptious delights.

----------


## Kenn

Ty stewart will definitely be taking a trip to Halkirk next time north.

Ty also to golach for the link...kept hubbie amused fer ages, please send more!

----------


## Angela

> Mackays Halkirk sell crowdie -- it is absolutely wonderful, far better than your other soft cheeses which are all usuallly fairly bland. They also occasionally sell home made butter -- you should also try their home made baking, flour, treacle, bere scones, pancakes and many other scrumptious delights.


That reminds me -would anybody have a recipe for bere scones I wonder?  :Smile: 

I remember wonderful special occasion teas back in the 50s and 60s when we'd have home made bere scones, flour scones & treacle scones...often crowdie, a honeycomb, home made jam of course, teabread, Victoria sponge....ooh, it makes me feel _sooo_ hungry!  ::

----------


## Bobbyian

Lizz if you get the crowdie  made drop a line  >Ive been try to find something similar for years  but ther is nothing to replace it... and as for the Treacle scone My tongue is begining to hang out now and slobbering   haven`t made any for ages    see yu   im off to make some scones nice and fresh

----------


## bluemafia

Haldanes in Wick have just started to sell small tubs of it  :Grin:

----------


## wifie

@ Angela - at the risk of sounding old fashioned, behind the times and insular - there is something to be said for a bere scone, butter and crowdie!!!


http://www.birsay.org.uk/baronymill.htm

Recipe on here for ya!   :Smile:

----------


## Graeme89

I've just started making cheese, similar to the Orkney farmhouse cheese and I think this is basically pressed crowdie.
All you have to do is heat milk till its nearly boiling then add a good dash of white vinegar, then let it settle for aboot half hour, then strain using cheese cloth or dish towel, if your not pressing it rinse with cold water.
If you want it more like a farmhouse cheese press it for a few hours. 
If you want it more like cottage cheese you can add a little milk or cream to the curds.

----------

